# Animal Planet "It's Me or The Dog"



## MikeB06 (Mar 12, 2006)

Anyone watch It's Me or the Dog with Victoria Stilwell on Animal Planet. Filmed in England, UK. What "over the top" owners she deals with. I can't help but laugh at how funny and stupid some people can be. 

Comments...


----------



## Cooper&me (Dec 18, 2007)

Her outfit is hard to get past. She looks like a domenetrix.


----------



## BrennasMom (Mar 2, 2008)

I have seen a few episodes. I love when the owners are always cheerfully showing how they live/act with the dog and she will be so clearly in absolute disgust at them. lol


----------



## Papanapa (Mar 1, 2008)

I love this show. It never fails to make me laugh. There are some real nutcases on it. I love the ones where they feed their dog Chinese Take Out and tea and crumpets at noon and can't figure out why the dog is so fat. Her outfits are a little over the top too!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I love it too! Alot of good information and how it's we 'owners' are the ones that are 'broken'. And when we get fixed, WOW look how great our dogs become!


----------



## MikeB06 (Mar 12, 2006)

Michelle, I think that is half the reason why I watch her.... I love when a woman is in charge... LOL 

Are owners only like that in the UK?


----------



## Spiritsmam (Nov 10, 2007)

Hailing from the UK, I can say that while there are a lot of eccentrics out there most of us are relatively normal (I think!). I love watching "It's me or the dog", especially those owners who are clearly at the bottom of their pack.


----------



## lafalce (Jan 16, 2001)

I do watch it when I can. It's good entertainment too.

I like alot of what she says and most of the clients are so clueless, but I guess that's why the called her in the first place.

As far as her outfits, yeah.....I like to see her in more color and less black!!!


----------



## Halen (Feb 16, 2007)

I like that show. Victoria Stillwell doesn't take crap from anyone or any dog!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

I cannot tell a lie, I watch her too. How about that car she drives? I saw the episode last week that was all about overweight pooches. The beagle was the only one who didn't make any progress and she took him away for a month to a doggie fat camp.


----------



## sklippstein (Apr 10, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Sean Rescue MomI cannot tell a lie, I watch her too. How about that car she drives? I saw the episode last week that was all about overweight pooches. The beagle was the only one who didn't make any progress and she took him away for a month to a doggie fat camp.


I just watched that the other day. It amazed me that no one would own up to over feeding that dog, not the mom or the kids. Well someone was, that was for sure!


----------



## cdonahue89 (Nov 9, 2007)

ive only seen one.. where the girl slept with the dogs & her husband slept on the couch LOL


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I LOVE THE SHOW!!!!!! The owners are always getting into trouble and as soon as they 'fix' themselves it's amazing how much better the dogs do!!!!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I like this show, a lot better than Cesar...


----------



## gmcenroe (Oct 23, 2007)

Since our dog wakes up at 5:30AM pretty consistantly, by the time I have her out for potty and fed its 6:00AM when this show comes on so I watch it. I like it but too many reruns for me already. She looks like she could be the modern day Diana Rigg on that old british spy show the way she dresses. Owners are pretty funny how they let their dogs run the house until she shows up.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

It's on as I'm getting ready for work in the morning so I catch it almost every day. I LOVE it. I love her methods and her expressions with some of the owners are just priceless. Definately gets two thumbs up from me.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I catch it every so often and really like it. I love that she tells the owners the truth, blunt and up front. Most of them really need it.

I loved the show on fat dogs!


----------



## halley05 (Apr 17, 2007)

Yes, it's on here when I go to work so I watch a few minutes. Some of the people on the show make me think we really have it together around here when the dog simply sits and downs. I think it was last week they had a couple with very spiked hair that had a child and a dog. The dog had taken complete control and this couple didn't even get off the couch to correct the dog when the dog jumped and knocked over the poor child.

The couple said they were going to bed at 7 pm so they could get some peace and quiet. <G>


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I've never seen it, but my sister (who has 6 rescue cats, and no dog - YET!) watches it and tells me about some of the episodes. She told me about the one on fat dogs, and OMG!!!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: MikeB06Michelle, I think that is half the reason why I watch her.... I love when a woman is in charge... LOL
> 
> *Are owners only like that in the UK? *


One of the reasons I like the show is I thought we only had crazy dog owners/dogs here in the USA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lola1969 (Mar 6, 2007)

I watch it too, I love her!

The worst episode had to be those 2 greyhound siblings who were not potty trained at all and used the kitchen as their own personal toilet.

Also, the female owner was afraid to let them run free in fenced off parks! So these GREYHOUNDS never got the exercise they needed!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

I have only watched part of one episode... there was a Boxer or Am Bulldog (can't remember which) that had inappropriate humping behavior to it's owners and guests.... a very obvious, and easy to fix, dominance heiarchy problem in the home. 

Rather than really try to train the dog or work to reestablish the roles within the household, her solution was to *medicate* it.








That completely turned me off and I switched the channel in disgust and will never watch the show again.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I haven't seen that episode yet. But I will agree that some of her solutions aren't the greatest. I saw one with a poop-eating Lab the other day and one of her solutions was to give it lower protein diet to stop his coporophagy. Personally, I think she's a good dog trainer (though not always great at explaining why she does what she does). But I think she should leave nutrition and medication to veterinary professionals/nutritionists. JMHO.


----------



## Brattina88 (Nov 22, 2006)

I love the show... very entertaining, and can get some good ideas from it. I agree that I disagree with her nutrition ideas, but I love her positive training techniques and she seems to always address exercise first. Some of the owners are ridiculous! I love the episode where the owner calls her mother and they chase the chihuahua around for an hour to throw a blanket over it to leash it. Victoria made the owner get on all fours and "brushed" her with a broom, to prove how intimidating it was!! Insane!!!

Chris, was that the episode where the dog had a thyroid problem? I was trying to think if I've seen it or not. Hard to say, I can never remember the people's names, sometimes I do remember the dogs though LOL


----------

